#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Μετατροπή συντεταγμένων πράξης εφαρμογής Αρτέμιδας σε ΕΣΓΑ '87

## Γ.ΧΑΤΖΗΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.
ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΤΕΤΑΓΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΑΞΗΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΔΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΕΣΓΑ '87

Καλημέρα.
Έχω συντεταγμένες της πράξης εφαρμογής της Αρτέμιδας και θέλω να τις κάνω σε ΕΣΓΑ '87

Απαγορεύονται τα ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ.
Παρακαλώ διαβάστε τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

